# Élise ou la vrai vie (αποσπάσματα) - για τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2017)

Πρωταπριλιά σήμερα και το φόρουμ γιορτάζει! Γι' αυτό κι εγώ σας έχω ένα μικρό δωράκι. Ανάμεσα στα βιβλία που ξεθάβω στα διάφορα καλάθια και μπαζάρ μεταχειρισμένων βρήκα φέτος το μυθιστόρημα _*Élise ou la vrai vie*_, της Claire Etcherelli. 

Η Ελίζ κατοικεί σε μια επαρχιακή πόλη της Γαλλίας με τον αδελφό της και τη γιαγιά της. Μια μέρα ο αδελφός της φεύγει για το Παρίσι, όπου πιάνει δουλειά σε ένα εργοστάσιο. Η Ελίζ πηγαίνει να τον αναζητήσει, αναζητώντας ταυτόχρονα την "αληθινή ζωή" της πόλης. Αρχίζει κι εκείνη να εργάζεται στο εργοστάσιο και γνωρίζει τους εργάτες, τη ζωή τους και τα προβλήματά τους.

Πάντα μου έκαναν μεγάλη εντύπωση οι περιγραφές της καθημερινότητας των εργατών. Από το μοναδικό βιβλίο του μπάρμπα μου, Βάσου Δασκαλάκη, _Οι ξεριζωμένοι_, όπου περιγράφει πώς πήγε παιδί ακόμη να δουλέψει στα μεταλλεία στο Λαύριο, μέχρι το _Μαγνητόφωνο_, όπου ο Βασίλης Βασιλικός καταγράφει την εμπειρία Ελλήνων μεταναστών στη Γερμανία, απόσπασμα του οποίου είχα βάλει παλιότερα στο μπλογκ μου. Κάπως έτσι με άγγιξε κι αυτό το βιβλίο, ιδιαίτερα κάποια σημεία του, που μοιράζομαι σήμερα μαζί σας σε μια ταπεινή προσπάθεια μετάφρασης (στην πορεία της οποίας έμαθα και τις λέξεις crouillat και bicot που αγνοούσα). Παρατηρήσεις και σχόλια ευπρόσδεκτα. 

Μπορείτε να δείτε το βιβλίο σχολιασμένο στα google books, _Élise ou la vrai vie_ καθώς και αποσπάσματα αυτού και άλλων αντίστοιχων βιβλίων στις σελίδες Premières journées en usine και Extraits de romans sur le prolétariat.

_Élise ou la vrai vie_
Claire Etcherelli
Édicion Denoël 1967, coleccion folio

p.88

Ανεβαίνω, δρασκελίζω, σκύβω, κοιτάζω δεξιά, αριστερά, πίσω, πάνω, βλέπω με την πρώτη ματιά τι δεν είναι εντάξει, εξετάζω προσεκτικά το περίγραμμα, τις γωνίες, τις κοιλότητες, περνώ το χέρι από τα λαστιχάκια στις πόρτες, γράφω, αφήνω το χαρτί, δρασκελίζω, κατεβαίνω, τρέχω, ανεβαίνω, δρασκελίζω, σκύβω στο επόμενο αυτοκίνητο, ξαναρχίζω επτά φορές την ώρα.

Grimper, enjamber, m’accroupir, regarder à droite, à gauche, derrière, au-dessus, voir du premier coup d’oeil ce que n’est pas conforme, examiner attentivement les contours, les angles, les creux, passer la main sur les bourrelets des portières, écrire, poser la feuille, enjamber, descendre, courir, griper, enjamber, m’accroupir dans la voiture suivante, recomenncer sept fois par heure.

p.98

[...] Βαρετό ξύπνημα, Πορτ ντε Σουαζί. Μυρωδιά φάμπρικας πριν μπεις ακόμη. Τρία λεπτά αποδυτήρια και ώρες αλυσίδας. Αλυσίδα, τι εύστοχη λέξη… Δεμένοι στα πόστα μας. Μην καταλαβαίνοντας, μη βλέποντας. Εξαρτημένοι οι μεν από τους δε. Μα η αλληλεγγύη είναι για αργότερα. Μα όπου να 'ναι θα έρθει η αδελφοσύνη. Ονειρεύομαι φθινόπωρο, κυνήγι, ξετρελαμένα σκυλιά.

[...] Mortel réveil, porte de Choisy. Une odeur d’usine avant même d’y pénétrer.Trois minutes de vestiaire et des heures de chaîne. La chaîne, ô le mot juste... Atachées à nos places. Sans comprendre et sans voire. Et dépendant les uns des autres. Mais la fraternité, ce será pour tout à l’heure. Je rêve à l’automne, à la chasse, aux chiens fous

p.108

Ήταν πικρό, κρύο, αποκαρδιωτικό, οι επαφές χωρίς συνέχεια, οι φράσεις ριγμένες στην τύχη, οι συμπάθειες που γεννιούνταν νεκρές. Αραδιασμένες στην αλυσίδα σαν εργαλεία. Εργαλεία κι εμείς οι ίδιοι.

C’était amer, froid, décourageant, ces contacts sans suite, ces phrases jetées au hazard, ces sympathies mort-nées. Rivés à la chaîne comme des outils. Outils nous-mêmes.

p.120

Η αλυσίδα είναι ένα τεράστιο φίδι που ξετυλίγεται πλάι στους τοίχους. Ένα πελώριο στόμα ξερνάει σασί από το εργαστήριο βαφής, έναν φούρνο στο πάνω πάτωμα που μέσω ενός ασανσέρ βγάζει επτά αυτοκίνητα την ώρα. Καθώς κατεβαίνει, το αυτοκίνητο ντύνεται με πλαστικό περιτύλιγμα και στην πορεία της αργής του διαδρομής εφοδιάζεται με μπροστινά φανάρια πρώτα με προβολείς κι έπειτα με λαστιχάκια στις πόρτες, εσωτερικό καθρέφτη, σκιάδια, ταμπλό, τζάμια, καθίσματα, πόρτες, κλειδαριές.

La chaîne est un grand boa qui se déroule le long de mûrs. Une immense bouche vomit les carrosseries de l’atelier de peinture, étuve située à l’étage au-dessus qui, par un ascenseur, déverse sept voitures á l’heure. A sa descente, la voiture est habillée de tissu plastique, et, sur le parcours de son lent voyage, successivement parée des phares d’abord, des snapons, du rétroviseur, pare-soleil, tableau de bord, glaces, siéges, portières, serrures.

p.165

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό είχα ανακαλύψει Μετά από πολύ καιρό ανακάλυψα την υπόγεια εχθρότητα μεταξύ των εργατών. Οι Γάλλοι δεν συμπαθούσαν διόλου τους Αλγερινούς, ούτε τους ξένους γενικά. Τους κατηγορούσαν ότι τους κλέβουν τη δουλειά και ότι δεν ξέρουν να την κάνουν. Ο κοινός κόπος, ο κοινός ιδρώτας, οι κοινές διεκδικήσεις, αυτά ήταν όπως έλεγε ο Λουσιέν «για τη μόστρα», σκέτα σλόγκαν. Η αλήθεια ήταν το «καθένας για την πάρτη του». Οι περισσότεροι κουβαλούσαν στο εργοστάσιο τις μνησικακίες και τις καχυποψίες τους. Ξεχείλιζαν ρατσισμό απ’ έξω και εργατική αλληλεγγύη όταν ήταν μέσα στο κλουβί. Καμιά φορά η ένταση ξέσπαγε και καθένας οχυρωνόταν πίσω από τη ράτσα και την εθνικότητά του για να επιτεθεί ή να αμυνθεί. Ο συνδικαλιστικός εκπρόσωπος παρενέβαινε χωρίς πεποίθηση. Μια μέρα που μου έφερε την καρτέλα με τα ένσημα, του εξομολογήθηκα την έκπληξη και την απογοήτευσή μου.
-Έγιναν πολλές βαρβαρότητες αναμεταξύ τους, μου απάντησε βγάζοντας την ουρά του απ’ έξω.
Ο ίδιος μιλούσε για «μαύρους», για «αραπάδες», και θα προτιμούσε να μην είχαν συμμετάσχει στην απεργία για τα πέντε φράγκα αύξηση.
Η αλυσίδα σταμάτησε και ήχησε το κουδούνι. […]

J’avais depuis longtemps découvert l’hostilité souterraine des ouvriers entre eux. Les Français n’aimaient guère les Algériens, ni les étrangeres en général. Ils les accusaient de leur voler leur travail et de ne pas savoir le faire. La peine commune, la sueur commune, les revendications communes, c’était comme disait Lucien, « de la frime », des slogans. La vérité, c’était le « chacun pour soi ». La plupart apportaient à l’usine leur rancunes et leur méfiances. On ne pouvait être pour les ratonnades au-dehors, et pour la fraternité ouvrièr quand on entrait dans la cage. Cela éclatait parfois, et chacun se retranchait derrière sa race et sa nationalité pour attaquer ou se défendre. Le délégué syndical s’interposait sans conviction. Un jour qu’il m’avait apporté le timbre et la carte, je lui avais avoué mes éttonements et mes désillusions. 
- Il y a eu tant de barbarie entre eux, m’avait-il répondu sans se mouiller.
Lui-même parlait des « crouillats », des « bicots », et leur en voulait de n’avoir pas participé a la grève pour les cinq francs d’augmentation.
La chaîne stoppa et la sonnerie retentit. […]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2017)

Να είσαι καλά, Αόρατη!

Ενηλικιώθηκε μάλλον και η Λεξιλογία. Δεν μετράει πια χαρούμενη τα γενέθλιά της....


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2017)

Πολύ ωραίο, Μελάνη, να 'σαι καλά.

Ολίγα μεταφραστικά:
- _Mais la fraternité, ce sera pour tout à l’heure: _Μα όπου να 'ναι θα έρθει [θα ακολουθήσει] η αδελφοσύνη. Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, δηλώνει προσμονή (που πρόκειται να διαψευστεί), όχι χρονική απόσταση από κάτι που είναι βέβαιο ότι θα συμβεί.
- _des phares d’abord_: πρώτα φάρους [προβολείς] κι έπειτα...
- _J’avais depuis longtemps découvert_: Εδώ και πολύ καιρό είχα ανακαλύψει


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Θέμη! 

Με το πρώτο ήξερα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το εντοπίσω.

Τα άλλα δύο είναι καθαρή αφηρημάδα.:blush:

Ίσως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να τα διορθώσει στο κείμενο, αφήνοντας όμως και τα δικά μου διαγραμμένα, για να φαίνεται ότι έγινε διόρθωση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. (Και ζήλεψα.)



drsiebenmal said:


> Ενηλικιώθηκε μάλλον και η Λεξιλογία. Δεν μετράει πια χαρούμενη τα γενέθλιά της....



Παιδούλα είναι ακόμα η Λεξιλογία. Εμείς υπερηλικιωθήκαμε...


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2017)

...
Für Elise / Moonlight Sonata (1968) - Vanilla Fudge


----------

